# SRRV v Tourist visa



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

I read some posts here about just residing in the Philippines on a tourist visa and getting it renewed regularly.

How does this arrangement compare with having an SRRV (apart from the cost of course)

Thank you


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I do not have a SRRV so I cannot be sure - but I think once you get it you are pretty much done, except for the annual fee. It is through the dept of tourism, not immigration. 

I did the tourist extension for 2 years. It was p29,000 a year. It is pretty simple. When I did it you could only extend 2 months at a time. You could extend every 2 months for 3 years., Then you have to leave the country, and come right back to start another 3 years again (visa run). Now a number of offices do a 6 month extension, which would make it much easier. Two months goes fast. I never overstayed but I know a couple guys that overstay on a regular basis because they keep forgetting how fast time flies. 

There is an Alien Certificate of Registration you get from Immigration (ACR-I card). As a tourist the card has to be renewed every year.

The extension is easy and fast. You fill out one form, it says they need pictures every time but our office never asked for them but once (for the ACR-I card). Price varies depending on which extension you are doing but it averages out to about p2,000 a month. The once a year getting the ACR was about p7,000. 

As a tourist, when you leave the country, you have to get an Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC) if you have been here more than 6 months. (lot of guys call it an exit clearance... same idea).

It really is not as bad as it sounds. You do it once and you got the system figured out.

If married... the balikbayan stamp is awesome. You come through immigration, at the airport, with your spouse. They stamp your passport for a 1 year visit. No paperwork, no fees, no ECC, never deal with immigration at all. Only catch is you and your spouse have to leave once a year. Gives you a good excuse for a vacation ha ha. I am on the BB stamp now and love it, but am applying for my 13a finally (spouse visa).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Government SRRV short cut with information, on the left of this first link it has some quick links, one of those is an application, make sure to ask questions through your local Philippine Consualt:
PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

More detailed file:
http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf

The SRRV and the 13a Visa Non-quota through marriage, when you leave you are issued a ECC (B) at the airport the other Visa holder will have to obtain an ECC (A) clearance, another link, so many benefits to having a SRRV and a 13a Visa.
Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Years ago when I first came to the Philippines if one was on a tourist visa it was required to leave the country once a year. Then it was changed to two year required to make a visa run. I keep hearing 3 years now and still 2 years. Has the law change to 3 years?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> Years ago when I first came to the Philippines if one was on a tourist visa it was required to leave the country once a year. Then it was changed to two year required to make a visa run. I keep hearing 3 years now and still 2 years. Has the law change to 3 years?


yes


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

The main advantage of the SSRV is convenience. Once you have it, you just need to visit the PRA offices once a year to pay USD360 annual fee. There is no need under SSRV for ACR card, any sort of entry/exit clearances, no Travel Tax at the airport. Plus you can really feel you are a legal resident of the Philippines, which helps with setting up bank account, driving license etc. 

The main disadvantage is the substantial deposit you have to lodge under certain versions of the SSRV scheme (up to USD20k I believe), although this is refundable should you ever cancel the SSRV. If you have savings of that amount anyway it is no great disadvantage.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

In the tourist visa, it will depend on what nationality you are on the validity of the length of your stay. SRRV holders have multiple entry privileges and the right to stay in the Philippines as long as he/she lives as well as other tax and immigration exemptions.


----------

